# new 10" cube FILLED



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Get bigger rocks.


----------



## corbius (Aug 2, 2005)

is it glass or acrilyc tank, because if it is acrilyc the side seems to be light... i was using one of these box made of acrilyc and one day "crack".....
:eek5:


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> Get bigger rocks.


Well, here are two other options that I was able to find. Either of these look better?


















corbius said:


> is it glass or acrilyc tank, because if it is acrilyc the side seems to be light... i was using one of these box made of acrilyc and one day "crack".....
> :eek5:


It is acrylic. I have it on good authority that it should be solid. i sure hope so!


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

OK, I got it all planted and decided on this rock placement for the mean time. I still might change it, so any input would still be appreciated!


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 25, 2006)

The rocks are okay- of the two on your second post, I prefer the second option. Consider moving the main rock more off-center, and use the smaller rocks along with it to provide a more dynamic scene.

You may consider going out and finding some different rocks. In aquascaping, the more faces and fractures a rock may have, the more character it seems to possess, thus making the layout more interesting. This is especially critical in Iwagumi layouts, as the rocks serve as the sole point of interest.

Good luck.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

IMO I would slope the flourite to the left side of the back, place the large rock there, and add similar rock in the front. But I think the rock should be taller not wider. Otherwise the HC ans Hair grass will cover the rock. The rock should be at least reach 1/3 of the height if the tank but 1/2 the height would be better.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

OK, how about this. I switched to the larger rock, moved it to the left and added a smaller one as well. It's just difficult because I don't really have a good source of stones here


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

If you can't find nice sized stones, you can always take a "large" stone and get a hammer & chisel and take calculated hits. Sometimes the pieces that break off of the main piece are uniquely shaped and small enough to work with in small sized tanks.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

actually i like that last one the best, and #3.

it'll look neat filled in.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the input and suggestions! If anyone else has any more input, feel free to let me know. Hopefully the plants take of in a couple weeks. I'm excited to have it up and running, and to figure out what fauna I should put in this tank


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

The last picture looks a lot better. If you can't find bigger rock then go with the last scape. Just remember to keep the hair grass behind the rock, because it looks like its almost as tall as the large rock.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

OK, so I got annoyed with this setup, so I spent some cash and bought some ADA Amazonia II and some more HC. I just added the new HC, so I'm looking forward to using the dry method and watching the progress with the new substrate. I have some Seiryu stones coming soon, so then I'll start working on the hardscape. Here's a quick overhead look. I'll post some more pics with the stones once they arrive. I'm sure I'll need some help configuring them!


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

Just curious why you replaced the flourite with aquasoil?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

I guess mainly I just wanted to try something different. I have used flourite in other tanks, and I like it a lot. But, I felt the smaller grain size/color/ease of use for this method(ie. no ferts needed initially) made AS a better choice. Plus, I was buying some AS for a re-scape of another tank, so I figured I could steal some of that to use in this tank (read: I can't stop spending money on this hobby)


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Simple........




......................Aquasoil RULES!!!!!


(You know subconsiously that's why ya did it!)


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

dufus said:


> Simple........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha...maybe. I guess we'll see!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

What lighting will you use? My two tanks are the same size.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> What lighting will you use? My two tanks are the same size.


Right now I'm using two Azoo Galaxy lights (13W compact fluorescent bulbs) for the dry growth period. I really like these lights, but I may modify them. There was a good thread in which another member painted the outside black and the inside to help reflectivity. I'm not exactly sure what cycle of lighting I'll use once I fill the tank.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Wait, when you say dry growth, what do you mean?


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

dufus said:


> Wait, when you say dry growth, what do you mean?


Water level right below the substrate, Tom Barr's method I am guessing.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Never heard of doing that, It's like emmersed.

Only with emmersed growth you need to keep the air humid, otherwise the plant will dry out most likely, also when and if you do fill the tank with water, most if not all the leaves will die, so i would say this isn't the smartest method to use.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Tom Barr has done it successfully many times.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

okay, read up on the dry method.
Makes sense now.
I'm not too sure how good it would work without a lid though. when i grew HC emmersed, i could never keep it healthy W/O a lid on the enclosure, it always dried out.

Tom's always coming up with brilliant ideas! This may catch on a bit better in the future.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Yea, I'm using the method described by Tom. I have a lid to keep it humid inside the tank


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

IME with my wabikusa, I kept the tank open and my HC and my dwarf hairgrass were still fine. This is in desert San Diego too.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

OK, I received my new seiryu stones. What do you think of this configuration? I still have to add the dwarf harigrass back in, but I figured I'd see if anyone had any opinions first. Thanks for any comments!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome, sooooo much better, good work!


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> awesome, sooooo much better, good work!


Thanks! Here's a pic after adding the grass back in.








And one from above


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I really like the upward slope in the back and the stones look great! How much longer until you fill it? What are you planning to put in it?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Digsy said:


> I really like the upward slope in the back and the stones look great! How much longer until you fill it? What are you planning to put in it?


Thanks, Digsy! I'm planning on letting the HC and haigrass establish well and fill in until I fill the tank up. I'm surprised how much I'm enjoying watching the dry method growth. I really thought it would be harder to resist filling it up. I'm still trying to figure out what the fauna will be. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

you've got me itching to fill up a tank w/ AS II and do some dry-growth...no harm in that right? not "really" a new tank I'll tell my wife...nice to see your progression, seems like one always wants to be re-arranging things as preferences grow...


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Nbot said:


> you've got me itching to fill up a tank w/ AS II and do some dry-growth...no harm in that right? not "really" a new tank I'll tell my wife...nice to see your progression, seems like one always wants to be re-arranging things as preferences grow...


Thanks! Yea, my preferences have definitely changed over my relatively short time in this hobby. Good luck with the wife! My gf constantly makes fun of me because I keep getting new stuff in the mail, and I'm always scheming to make my tanks a little better (at least in my head)


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Heheh..you sound like me. Except he doesn't know how much stuff I get in the mail.:icon_eek:
It looks great! What is the purpose of the dry growth period?


----------



## nycsicktank (Sep 15, 2007)

clean and clear looking tank :bounce:


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

_Really _like the new arrangement. Now quit messing with it so "we" can watch it grow in :hihi:!


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Heheh..you sound like me. Except he doesn't know how much stuff I get in the mail.:icon_eek:
> It looks great! What is the purpose of the dry growth period?


The dry method allows the plants to root well and fill in without the potential hassle of algae at the startup. There's a thread somewhere in the general discussion section. It's pretty neat.



RoseHawke said:


> _Really _like the new arrangement. Now quit messing with it so "we" can watch it grow in :hihi:!


I'm pretty happy with it, too. I'll do my best to leave it alone now!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

search around Barrreport.com until you find it, Dry growth method, or no water method i think it's called.

tom's a genius!!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

im all about my plants and all but i think id go nuts waiting to put my fauna in while the plants are getting established, i almost lost it waiting an month and a half for my nano to be safe after the rediculous ammonia/nitrite spike from the as.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

i have yet to see a tank with water in it.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Any updates on this tank? How's the HC coming along? I'm curious to see how it's looking now.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Any updates? Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's a quick update. The HC seems to have taken hold and has been growing pretty well. The hairgrass seems to be growing as well. Looks like it will still be a bit before it's ready to be filled up.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I love it!! Such a nice ADA like nano! The contrasts between the ASA, HC, and Rocks are just perfect. Don't even think about changing a thing, and make sure you let that HC get REALLY thick, it will look great. In a year or so once my 75-P is well set-up, I'm definitely going to make a 10" cube. Good work, can't wait to see it filled!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I need an update


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

It's filling in nicely.....one word of caution from experience.....that hairgrass will start to invade your HC once it takes off.....it will be a bitch trying to keep it from overtaking the HC. If you can put some sort of barrier between where you want the hairgrass to stay and your HC it can make life much easier. I've used plexiglass from the hardware store and used a heat gun to shape it, I'm also trying sheets of plastic from the craft store. The hairgrass may send a runner over top the barrier, but it's 10x easier taking care of it that way (just pull out the one or two offending runners) rather than have a bunch of runners shoot to the surface after traveling an inch or so under the substrate.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's an update photo









Hooha, thanks for the advice! I'll try to come up with something before it fills in. I would hate to have to deal with that hassle constantly


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's the latest photo. As you can see, it is still filling in. While I was away for 3 weeks, it slowed down a bit, but it seems to be perking back up now that I can tend to it from time to time


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

You have remarkable patience! I would have gone nuts and scrapped the whole project. Your patience is paying off thought and it's starting to fill in beautifully! Thanks for the update.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Digsy said:


> You have remarkable patience! I would have gone nuts and scrapped the whole project. Your patience is paying off thought and it's starting to fill in beautifully! Thanks for the update.


Thanks! It helps that I have 4 other tanks that are filled. They keep me plenty busy with maintenance and trying different layouts. It's kinda cool trying something different with this emmersed setup


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

i wanna try this method... and i've got an ADA mini-m ready and waiting... would it work with other plants like a. nana?

how long has yours been setup and growing without rescaping or rearranging? trying to estimate the amount of time it'll be like this...


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

ovenmit331 said:


> i wanna try this method... and i've got an ADA mini-m ready and waiting... would it work with other plants like a. nana?
> 
> how long has yours been setup and growing without rescaping or rearranging? trying to estimate the amount of time it'll be like this...


It does work with lots of plants. Just search around for plants that will grow emmersed. I'm not sure about anubias, because burying the rhizome often causes it to rot. Try reading through this thread to get a better idea
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...ion/52332-new-method-start-up-algae-free.html

Mine has been set up since 11/1. However, other folks have had them fill in completely a bit faster. I think a key is to not add too much water. Just add enough so that the substrate is moist


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

i'll check that thread out... and no burying of the rhizome... just setting it on the substrate and letting the roots grow into the substrate


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

mpodolan said:


>


I knew this one would be a charm from the beginning, and I was right, great stuff.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

ovenmit331 said:


> i'll check that thread out... and no burying of the rhizome... just setting it on the substrate and letting the roots grow into the substrate


Well, according to this site, it seems that nana can be grown emmersed. Lots of other options as well. Good luck and keep us posted!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=24&category=genus&spec=Anubias



CmLaracy said:


> I knew this one would be a charm from the beginning, and I was right, great stuff.


Very kind words. Thanks!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

growth looks great!


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

mpodolan said:


> Well, according to this site, it seems that nana can be grown emmersed. Lots of other options as well. Good luck and keep us posted!
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=24&category=genus&spec=Anubias
> 
> 
> Very kind words. Thanks!


awesome! will do. i think i'll start it up this weekend... 

also, mpodolan... your tank is starting to look awesome. it's gonna be GREAT once it's all filled in. kudos on the patience!


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> growth looks great!


Thanks! Your cube was part of the inspiration for this tank



ovenmit331 said:


> awesome! will do. i think i'll start it up this weekend...
> 
> also, mpodolan... your tank is starting to look awesome. it's gonna be GREAT once it's all filled in. kudos on the patience!


Thanks again! I look forward to seeing your layout


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

mpodolan said:


> Thanks! Your cube was part of the inspiration for this tank


Agreed! Yoshi's nano was one of the nicest I've ever seen :thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

When are you going to fill er up?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> When are you going to fill er up?


To be honest, I'm probably just gonna wait until it is pretty much filled in. I've really enjoyed the low maintenance and observing the progress. I'll probably add some shrimp (maybe some yellows, greens, tigers, snowballs, or maybe splurge for some new CRS...I haven't decided yet) once it's filled in.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a feeling that you're going to have a nicely firm and full HC carpet by the time you fill it with water. I like the process!


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Has there been any growth the past two weeks? I'm looking forward to seeing it filled but, I'm assuming that may be at least another month away?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

YEAH!!! I need an update!!!


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's a quick update. Things are still coming along slowly


----------



## shwerm601 (Dec 16, 2007)

do you water it lightly, fertilize or anything else?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

I do water it lightly. Just enough for the AS to be moist. I usually mist it to add water to the system. I haven't added any ferts, under the assumption that the AS has enough already


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

What do you want it to look like before filling it? I'm just curious if you're planning on the HC carpeting most of the open space...I'm just DYING to see this tank filled!


----------



## trev (Mar 2, 2008)

total noob to planted tanks, but what is the purpose of "dry growing" ??

woudlnt the plants grow just as easily in a filled tank?
do you do it just for the ease of being able to move plants around without stirring up the substrate? or is there a key reason why dry growing first is a good idea?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's not dry- it's emersed- the roots are still wet. This way the plants can take advantage of the CO2 in the air, which encourages quicker growth.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Speaking of which, it's been awhile...has it grown in a lot in the last month or have you filled it yet?


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

looks cool , really unique rocks, hurry up and fill it


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

Those HC surly filling up nice. good job.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

I filled this sucker up sometime last week. Here are a couple shots. Ignore the blue sponge










Some of my new little ones


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking nice, very clean!

Prepare for the gsa!


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

looks good!

cut the light right down and build it up slowly over a week or so, thats my advice. get 3 ottos


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

looks great! nice shrimp.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

FelixAvery said:


> looks good!
> 
> cut the light right down and build it up slowly over a week or so, thats my advice. get 3 ottos


Thanks for the advice! Maybe I'll raise the light a bit, as I have been hit with a bit of the GSA. 



phanizzle said:


> looks great! nice shrimp.


Thanks! They seem happy in there


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

So you added shrimp after a 1 week cycle with new aquasoil? what light are you using and how many watts? Add some amanos and ottos.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

MARIMOBALL said:


> So you added shrimp after a 1 week cycle with new aquasoil? what light are you using and how many watts? Add some amanos and ottos.


I grew this out emersed for quite a while, so the tank/soil was already cycling before I completely filled it. I also added some seeded filter media just to be completely safe. 

The light is just the Home Depot Lights of America 27w CF. 

I would like to add some ottos or amanos, but sometimes they are tough to find in mid-michigan. I plan to check the local shops today after work.


----------



## Timanator (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks great! I wonder how long it take the HC to cover the ground.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

OK, here's a little update. I did have some algae on the sides, but I added a few otos, which took care of that promptly. I do have some hair algae, which I am currently battling. Otherwise, everything is growing and the inhabitants are healthy and happy. 

Full









amano









oto









yellow


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Looking good man! Nice shoots also, berried yellow shrimp just look too cool.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

nice tank!


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

MrJG said:


> Looking good man! Nice shoots also, berried yellow shrimp just look too cool.


Thanks! Yea, she's my first berried yellow, so it's pretty exciting. I've been doing the best I can to get decent photos with just a point and shoot, but it can be tough.



Raimeiken said:


> nice tank!


Thanks!


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

what kind of light do you have over that?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

i love your yellow shrimp!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, things have turned out nicely. Great work.


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

wow man that granite with the stripe is so key for that hardscape design nice work


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Raimeiken said:


> what kind of light do you have over that?


It's the 27w cf Lights of America one that is available at most Home depots. I raised it up a bit, as it was a bit intense for this setup



clwatkins10 said:


> i love your yellow shrimp!





jinx© said:


> Wow, things have turned out nicely. Great work.





pirayaman said:


> wow man that granite with the stripe is so key for that hardscape design nice work


Thanks everyone!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok, here's a quick update. I meant to do this when you asked a few weeks ago, but I got busy with work and forgot. It's filled out pretty well now


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome tank! You might wanna trim some of that hairgrass


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome tank. Gotta love the oto on the glass on the FTS. Nosey lil bugger. had to take some glory I guess.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

OhNo123 said:


> Awesome tank! You might wanna trim some of that hairgrass


Thanks! I haven't really done anything to this one for a while. I try to pull up any hairgrass that wants to invade the HC, but I slack on that occasionally. I thought about doing some more trimming, but I kinda like the wilder look of the long, overgrown hairgrass in this case



gmccreedy said:


> Awesome tank. Gotta love the oto on the glass on the FTS. Nosey lil bugger. had to take some glory I guess.


Thanks! Yea, he likes to steal the spotlight. He works hard at to keep this one clean, so I guess he deserves the creditroud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

So hows it growin'?


----------



## jackh (Jul 2, 2008)

that last pic looks awesome. what is the for ground plant?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> So hows it growin'?


It's in rough shape right now. I ripped out all of the HC and sold a ton of it. I replanted it back in and it's spreading well. I let the hairgrass get too thick and parts of it started to die, as the flow was too restricted and light was blocked out. I have been thinning it back out and trying to get it back into shape. I'll update this when I get a chance to finish cleaning it up



jackh said:


> that last pic looks awesome. what is the for ground plant?


Thanks! The foreground is HC (hemianthus callitrichoides).


----------



## discuscardscorys (Jul 29, 2008)

so its been a month... you owe us an update and some pics (pretty or otherwise)


----------

